# Next Monrovia Ride & Mini-Swap Sat May 17th 8:00am



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2014)

Next Saturday, May 17th at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Coffee Bean and Starbucks are across the street for your morning buzz & snacks. Looking to get an early start at 8:00 & set up a Mini-swap(ala Coasters) before we head out. Lots of good parts & projects at discounted prices. If you have bike wares you'd like to "pedal", bring them by. Limited space so get here early, or just pop open the trunk & start slanging parts(no pirated DVD's please)  After you find that hard-to-find part, we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia. Then we can meet up a one of several great spots for a bite to eat & a cold beer. Hope to see you there!





Links to previous rides:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?55656-Ride-in-Monrovia-CA-Saturday-March-22-9-00am

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54182-Ride-in-Monrovia-CA-Saturday-Feb-22-10-00am


----------



## Monarky (May 14, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Next Saturday, May 17th at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Coffee Bean and Starbucks are across the street for your morning buzz & snacks. Looking to get an early start at 8:00 & set up a Mini-swap(ala Coasters) before we head out. Lots of good parts & projects at discounted prices. If you have bike wares you'd like to "pedal", bring them by. Limited space so get here early, or just pop open the trunk & start slanging parts(no pirated DVD's please)  After you find that hard-to-find part, we head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia. Then we can meet up a one of several great spots for a bite to eat & a cold beer. Hope to see you there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mike, count on me being there and don't forget to bring my parts.  I will also let the IE buddies know about the swap and ride.  See you then Monarky


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

Got it set aside. See you guys there!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2014)

*Bike Week Pasadena*

Just got link to this from Steve of Velocipedist about an even going on in Pasadena Satuday May 17th. How bout we catch the Goldline to Old Town Pasadena & check out this event instead of riding around Monrovia? Let me know if anyone is interested in joining us!





http://www.cityofpasadena.net/EkContent.aspx?theme=Navy&id=8589937970&bid=2970&style=news
 The first-of-it-kind event in Pasadena will allow the public to experience several districts that are linked by Colorado Boulevard, including Old Pasadena, the Civic Center and the Playhouse District, in a whole new way.  Attendees are also encouraged to patronize local merchants as they traverse the Ride, Roll and Stroll route.


----------



## 38special (May 16, 2014)

Mike don't forget Monarky snap tank!!   I been sleeping with one eye open worried about my tank going missing.  I think I'll put it next to my pillow tonight. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for those that braved the heat and came by for the Mini-Swap, ride and beer.





Some nice bikes showed up. Had a couple new rides out there this month...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Enjoyed some beautiful homes along the way


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Continuing on down the road


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

More shots of beautiful Monrovia


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Gotta make the Service Station stop


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Had quite the rare bird join us for a photo op


----------



## fordmike65 (May 18, 2014)

Getting a lil warm, so time for some to pack it up...




And others to go get breakfast and a couple bloody Marys




Hope to see you guys again next month!


----------



## DonChristie (May 20, 2014)

Nice! Looks like a great time! Momma had me wrangled for having a garage sale! Sux!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice! Looks like a great time! Momma had me wrangled for having a garage sale! Sux!




Save the date for next month's ride!


----------



## Todd Launchbaugh (Jul 19, 2014)

*Velocpedist*

How do you contact this bike store?  Thanks


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 20, 2014)

*Mike...you are toooooo big for that bike!*

You need to hand it off to someone about 5-8ish..........that's bald........and lives in the inland empire......I think I may know a guy.


----------



## bike (Jul 20, 2014)

*I want*

the sprinter...


----------

